# mouth staining?



## blaiseroy (May 7, 2007)

Our Milo just recently finished teething and I think has all of his adult teeth - BUT his chin is stained that pinkish-beige color. I read the preveious thread that mentioned it, but there was no offered remedies. I don't like the way it looks. Will it grow out or is there something I can wash his face with to get rid of it? Is it his fooD? He eats Eukanuba puppy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Staining can occur from several sources; teething, food, water, saliva, etc. 

You may be able to eliminate some of it by giving Milo a drip bottle to use for his water instead of a bowl. Two of my girls have white on their face around their mouths and that removed a lot of the staining. It didn't make them pure white, but it did make a difference.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar gets that sometimes. It hardens up a bit.....well not hardens but the hairs get stiff. I need to use a bit of soap on a wet cloth....should do the trick I think.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the water bottle helps! I haven't officially bought a drip one yet, but will give her drinks from her bottled water sometimes (spoiled, right? lol I plan on buying a drip bottle, I just keep forgetting when I'm out!) And it does help keep the fur dryer around her mouth.

And I usually wash her face a few times in between baths when she gets her butt bath. I just use a Johnson's baby soap I keep at the sink so it won't hurt her eyes. I know they make a puppy brand, but I haven't picked it up yet.

Gosh, I need to go shopping! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper had both pinkish eye stains and mouth stains -- we started him on Tylan (the ingredient in angel glow) and both have cleared up (didn't expect the mouth stains to clear up but they did)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> I haven't officially bought a drip one yet, but will give her drinks from her bottled water sometimes (spoiled, right? lol I plan on buying a drip bottle, I just keep forgetting when I'm out!)


Kara, our dogs only get Reverse Osmosis water (the purest water you can get). We installed a filter in the house when we had a reef aquarium and just continued it for the dogs. When we travel, I fill bottles of the RO water and only give them that. Now, that's spoiled!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Where do you get the Reverse Osmosis filter???

Erin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys have been on the Angel eyes for a month or so and I noticed that although Lily's eye stains are not too much better, Lexi's bad breath is much better!! I cant really afford the angel eyes on a regular basis but wonder if the Tylan would do the same. Where can you find this stuff and how much is it??
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

EMarie said:


> Where do you get the Reverse Osmosis filter???
> 
> Erin


Erin, we got ours from Orchard Supply Hardware. I don't know if that is a national chain or just local, but I think most good hardware stores would carry it. If you get one, it is nice to get a faucet that shows a blinking light when the filter is starting to get full. Otherwise, a full filter means that you are no longer getting pure water. If you don't get some kind of sensor, then be sure to track how often your filter needs to be changed.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Erin, we got ours from Orchard Supply Hardware. I don't know if that is a national chain or just local, but I think most good hardware stores would carry it. If you get one, it is nice to get a faucet that shows a blinking light when the filter is starting to get full. Otherwise, a full filter means that you are no longer getting pure water. * If you don't get some kind of sensor, then be sure to track how often your filter needs to be changed*.


How long do the filters usually last?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Also has anyone tried the Brita water pitcher and filters? Are they any good?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, for normal household use (human and dog drinking water), it would probably last a year or maybe a smidge more, depending on the level of impurities in your local water system. We used to change & top off our reef aquarium (250 gallons) in addition to all of us drinking it, and then it needed changing about every six months. It has been a year since our last filter change, so time to do it again. (We just removed our sensor with the kitchen remodel so now we have to pay attention and just do it ourselves.)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Laurie:

The Tylan powder should do the same for you as the Angels Eyes, since the active ingredient in AE is Tylan (aka Tylosin).
I bought my Tylan powder from here:

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PGGUID=F6A45179-F44B-42F5-9552-DCEE93BEA6DA

I split it 3-ways with two other Hav owners and I still have a TON left. It is a 100 gram bottle for $38.95. It is like a lifetime supply 

The only problem was trying to figure out the dosing of Tylan compared to the Angels Eyes. The Angels Eyes is Tylan plus beef liver or other ingredients to make it more palatable, so if you give the same dosage of Tylan as Angels Eyes, it will be WAY too much. Doc mentioned that she uses it on her dogs to fight the tear staining and she uses a fraction of an 1/8 of a teaspoon, so I started with literally 1/32nd of a teaspoon, once a day. After 2 1/2 months, Lincoln's muzzle staining completely disappeared and I decreased to using it every other day. I am now down to 2x/week. My vet said she didn't think it would cause a problem at this incredibly low dosage.


----------

